# zeigt doch mal euers



## Kcrs (22. Januar 2008)

hi,
da man ja sich auch selber sachen machen kan wolte ich mal fragen wie euers aus siet oder
wie ihr es hin geordned habt
Mfg Kcrs


----------



## Kcrs (24. Januar 2008)

na gut aber hier hab ich mal meines




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg kcrs


----------



## Skamaica (25. Januar 2008)

Das ist meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (3. Februar 2008)

Skamaica schrieb:


> Das ist meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Fragen:

Wie verschiebt man die minikarte? Wie stellt man die Taskleiste wie beim 3ten Post um?


----------



## Kcrs (7. Februar 2008)

Skamaica schrieb:


> Das ist meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is auch geil besonderst die leiste.
@Orag 
wenn du Strg+# drückst kanst du alles verschieben
und im Optionsmenü (Strg+o) einstellen.
Mfg Kcrs


----------



## Trapi (11. Februar 2008)

@ Skamaica

Könntest du mir sagen wie der UI-Mod heißt den du benutzt er sagt mir sehr zu und könntest du mir eventuel einen link schicken woch ich diesen runterladen kann?
Danke schonmal im vorraus

MFG

Trapi


----------



## Kcrs (16. März 2008)

hab jetzt mal ein neues



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schreibt och eure ferbesserungen dazu und comments bitte
Mfg


----------



## Exohmag (16. März 2008)

So hier mal meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3D Portraits sind aus wegen EÖ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße Exo


----------



## Kcrs (21. März 2008)

nicht schlecht vor allem die Bars find ich echt cool^^
Mfg


----------



## Calinya (25. März 2008)

sind beide schon etwas älter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethos (14. Mai 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal ein neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Minimap oben rechts gefällt mir... ist das ein komplettes Ui-Pack oder nur ein Teil?


----------



## Glolin (23. April 2009)

Ich bin mit dem Standartkram ganz zufrieden und hab den dringelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (23. April 2009)

@Kcrs: Das UI gefällt mir sehr gut, bin nämlich auch noch ein bisschen auf der Suche, aber auf lotrointerface.com finde ich irgendwie nichts was mir gefällt. Was verwendest Du da für eine UI-Pack???
Oder die Skins die mir gefallen sind alle hoffnungslos veraltet und nicht mit MoM kompatibel...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Bin zwar nicht Kcrs, aber die UI nennt sich Dark Glass (klick)


----------



## Grisu_HDH (23. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Kcrs, aber die UI nennt sich Dark Glass (klick)



Danke für den Link.
Aber bist Du sicher das das die selbe UI ist???
Sieht irgendwie anders aus als im Thread von Kcrs (Beitrag #7)... die Mainbar mit der Elbenschriftmenü und der Minimap ohne Rand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Oh, mein Fehler, das ist natürlich eine andere, ich schaun nachher mal ob ich rausfind wie sie heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. April 2009)

Meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (18. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Healor (5. November 2009)

Eine Frage zu den Casts/Angriffen:

Wenn man mit der Maus über einen Skill fährt, dann erscheint ja ganz oben ziemlich mittig die Beschreibung des Skills. Lässt sich das irgendwie verkleinern oder verschieben? Als Fernkämpfer nervt es ziemlich weil man die Gegner die man ins Target nimmt nie sieht weil ständig dieses Popup davor ist.


----------



## Olfmo (5. November 2009)

Dieses Fenster lässt sich wie alle anderen auch mit strg + # verschieben.


----------



## mardybum (30. Dezember 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> hier mal meines marke eigenbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey erstmal ich find dein Ui richtig geil

Und kannst du das irgendwo hochladen? Oder mir zeigen wie ich mir das machen kann, ich würd es zu gerne auch haben.

MfG Mardybum


----------



## cbrushis (25. Januar 2010)

Hier ist meins, auch Marke Eigenbau passend zu miener neuen Razer Naga da es ja kein offizielles AddOn gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcrs (10. Februar 2010)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> @Kcrs: Das UI gefällt mir sehr gut, bin nämlich auch noch ein bisschen auf der Suche, aber auf lotrointerface.com finde ich irgendwie nichts was mir gefällt. Was verwendest Du da für eine UI-Pack???
> Oder die Skins die mir gefallen sind alle hoffnungslos veraltet und nicht mit MoM kompatibel...



Also tut mir erst mal sehr leid das ich nicht geantwortet habe das lag zum 1. dadran das ich kein inet hatte und so aunch ned auf buffed kamm zum 2ten hab ich dann mit Lotro aufgehört und nun bin ich back zogg jetzt auch wieder und ich schau mal ob das ui noch geht und ob ichs noch hab

Mfg


----------

